# How do I get rid of a raccoon?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

The dang thing just looked at me in the window. He's been killing chickens.

I have no gun or trap and no money to buy poison. I do have bar bait like what you use for rats and mice. Can I use that somehow?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

ladycat said:


> The dang thing just looked at me in the window. He's been killing chickens.
> 
> I have no gun or trap and no money to buy poison. I do have bar bait like what you use for rats and mice. Can I use that somehow?


 I doubt he will eat the bait till the last chicken is gone. If you don't have a way to get him, call your state wildlife commission they will send someone to handle your problem. Be sure to tell them about the chickens. Also you may have a county animal control dept. Call them first, either one is free. Eddie


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Animal Control agencies often have "loaner" traps you can use for free


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

This might or might not work and it is nasty but cheap. Take some chicken meat and put it on some treble hooks, lock your chickens in the coop and place the baited meat in the pen.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I once had success blasting the critter with the garden hose. He stood defiant as he was hit with the stream of water but never came back after that.


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

Learn to use wire cable snares. You can buy them made for about $1.00 each on ebay.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Take him on in a Texas cage match.

When you win, rip his mask off.

They hate that.





We used to live-trap them and take them into the center of the city and dump them. It was kind of pay-back for all the puppies and kitties that ended up out where we lived.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Oggie said:


> Take him on in a Texas cage match.
> 
> When you win, rip his mask off.
> 
> ...


I LOVE that Oggie...DH and I were just talking about that the other day, now I know how to get em back!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Borrow a trap and a gun. Trap it. Shoot it. Bury it!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

A fly-bait product called *Golden Malrin (sp)*. Mix the crystals with a can of coke cola,not diet, in a shallow pan and set where the **** will find it. They usually drink it and fall face first into the pan. No joke, it works this fast, just don't let children or pets get into it. Of course this isn't a labeled use of the fly bait, but "I hear" it really works.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll propably get flamed for this.

Mountain Dew and fly bait

make sure no other animals can get to it

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=53236&highlight=mountain+dew+fly+bait


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

Raccoons are in abundance at our place also. We trap them and take them way off but more and more show up. We live next to the woods so we are "blessed" with raccoons, possums and skunks and now there is a mama armadillo under the house making a nest. I just couldn't shoot her when I saw her gathering leaves for her nest. When she has the babies we will haul them off in the woods. When you live in the country all kinds of things come to visit. 

ladycat, do any of your neighbors have traps they would lend you?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Also you could ask around at a country store or feed store about any coonhunters, most will be happy to rid you of that chicken eating varment. OGGIE ,I like that taking his mask off. Get that off it might be a fox or possum 
KSFARMER, I had to do a double take on that Golden Malrin It jumped off the page as Golden Marlin the first time. Catey barred the door and good bye Mr ****. LOL Eddie


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

The only answer we found for them here is a good 22. We tried all the other methods and nothing worked but the 22. Haven't seen a **** in almost a year. Sam


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

It is illegal to use any of the poison bait products against the label. If a product does not list racoons on the label, then it shouldn't be used for racoons.


----------



## olsonla (Dec 5, 2005)

Same thing happen to us- Lost 95% of my flock before "somone" suggested the fly bait and soda....I tried traps, sitting out in th barn with a .22 everything..... anyway the bait in the soda didn't work, but I bought jelly filled doughnut and mixed the bait in that.... Be sure ALL pets are locked up and clean up is complete---- the next am most of the doughnut was gone, but no bodies.... so I cleaned up and by the time I got home from work the cat (who is a good mouser and will eat anything)- showed up on the front porch obviously very sick- and had an emergancy trip to the vet with the bait in hand- cat got an Antropine Injection and was fine the next morning- but a very close call.... but no problems with racoons for over a year!
Lori Volden
Western WI


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Racoon is actually VERY good to eat! My dear old Mom used to make hash - I'd give my left leg for a big bowl of it right now.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Playing nice doesn't work with ***** (and possums)... they'll come back at least every other night (and usually every night) as long as there's food available. The nuclear option unfortunately is off the table. Since I've got a horde of outside dogs now, no **** problems. I've killed them with .22's (up to four at a time). I'd not hesitate to use poison. I'd have to chain up all the animals. I've used traps, with little success.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

How to get rid of a raccoon?

There is really only one permanent way. Quit feeding it.

Lock up your birds so they are safe at night and it will look for a meal elsewhere. If you successfully kill this one, one of it's relatives will be along shortly.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

little fish hooks and strong thin string once its on the line use a club to finish it off


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

naturewoman said:


> How to get rid of a raccoon?
> 
> There is really only one permanent way. Quit feeding it.


Thats easier said than done Ive had them come in my yard to dig for grub worms.


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

I went and borrowed a trap and baited it with marshmallows! This is what a friend said to use. I thought she was nuts, but I am telling you, they just love marshmallows! Even with my chickens out, they went for the marshmallows. The next morning, I would shoot them and dispose of them.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Post at the feed store for an owner of coonhounds. One evening, and this is taken care of.


----------

